# Fog pump connector



## EricMEvans (Jun 22, 2010)

I need to replace the push-in connector for the vaporizor tube on my SP-35A pump. It's the connector with the red end as seen in the attached image. I've seen these on a number of different pumps but haven't been able to the find connector being sold on its own. Anyone know where it may be sold or perhaps an alternative? I was thinking of stopping by Home Depot and picking up the kind used with ice makers and such if I can match the thread, though the tubing for these is a bit rigid and probably won't turn the tight corners into the tank.










Thanks for any help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What is the O.D. of the tubing that fits the connector? And do you know the thread size/type (SAE, NPT)? I have a lot of sources that supply these fittings but I'll need some info.


----------



## EricMEvans (Jun 22, 2010)

I will try to get that info tonight.


----------



## EricMEvans (Jun 22, 2010)

The original tubing dried out, broke and is currently sitting in a landfill somewhere. The tubing (grass trimmer fuel line) I'm currently using is actually larger and had to be worked in. I either damaged the connector trying to get the tube in or the tube didn't seat properly to make a good seal. I don't like all of my juice siphoning out so in either case, I want to replace the connector and get the proper size tube. I measured the connector and determined the best fitting tube would be 11/64". As for the threading, I'm not sure but it looks like it would be NPT. The red end of the connector has CHW and 4 marked on it. I did a search on CHW and mostly came across results for a CHW solenoid connector. While the search results seemed to be heading the right direction, the few pictures I found showed something totally different.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It looks like the same style quick connect that is used on pneumatic selinoids. Slide the tube in to connect. Press the red ring down to release. They are designed to fit a little snug hense the 11/64th measurment (3/16" pneumatic or pressure rated flexible tubing?). It could even be 1/4" tubing depending on where you took your measurement from. You should be able to find it.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

PS, The tubing that is used for most pneumatic props is a lot more rigid than the fuel line you used as a replacement. I would try to buy the proper tubing first before you replace the fitting. Your fitting might be OK.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That looks like a 1/4" male NPT thread. If you really need to replace it, check with these guys:

http://www.coastpneumatics.com/products/fittings/instantfittings/kq2h.php

I suggest taking the fitting to Home Depot and check the thread against one of the hose barb fittings they sell to confirm the size.


----------



## EricMEvans (Jun 22, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> PS, The tubing that is used for most pneumatic props is a lot more rigid than the fuel line you used as a replacement. I would try to buy the proper tubing first before you replace the fitting.


Yeah, pneumatic is normally quite ridgid like a poly tube. The original tubing actually appeared to have been just old clear vinyl tubing. Pretty much like this here... http://www.terralec.co.uk/fog_machine_spares_/plastic_tube_for_z1000_tank_l600mm/26626_p.html



Otaku said:


> That looks like a 1/4" male NPT thread. If you really need to replace it, check with these guys:
> 
> http://www.coastpneumatics.com/products/fittings/instantfittings/kq2h.php
> 
> I suggest taking the fitting to Home Depot and check the thread against one of the hose barb fittings they sell to confirm the size.


Stopped by HD Friday and found the threading to be 1/4" MPT. Based on what is available through coastpneumatics.com, I'm guessing the tube size was probably 5/32". I'll have to dig around town to see what size tubing I can find.


----------

